

Main R archives lost "packages" directory - don't copy to your mirror site - zeratul
http://cran.r-project.org/web/

======
zeratul
There should be a ton of R packages to download here:

<http://cran.r-project.org/web/packages>

This change is propagating to the mirror websites. For some it might mean
downtime with their statistical analysis.

EDIT: Actually, you can still get the packages source code here:

<http://cran.r-project.org/src/contrib/>

Binaries for mac os x are here:

<http://cran.r-project.org/bin/macosx/leopard/contrib/>

But I don't know where to get the PDF documentation for the individual
packages.

EDIT2: Google keeps cached PDFs, you can view them using Google docs pdf
reader.

P.S. I've contacted Uwe, Kurt, and Stefan but probably they are already gone
for the day.

~~~
kwokHat
The pdfs should be generated automatically when you install from source - or
could be forced through a command line option (there were some changes to v
2.14, I don't recall them exactly)

Also most pdfs for R packages will show up in a google search somewhere.

~~~
zeratul
This mirror does not auto-delete (as posted on r-devel):

<http://stat.ethz.ch/CRAN/web/packages/>

------
djacobs
I think we need a little more context?

~~~
zitterbewegung
I think the packages directory was removed?

------
noodly
what about disabling access to this archive until "packages" directory is
restored, so it won't propagate to mirrors ?

------
mbq
My package got published today... I hope it's only correlated |-:

